

Parse (formerly zStack) releases Android SDK - adelevie
https://www.parse.com/docs/android_guide

======
csmajorfive
Thanks for the submission Alan. Unfortunately we're still in private beta so
most people are getting hit with a login page on that link.

We're letting people into the beta daily. If you sign up and say you're from
HN, we'll put you at the top of the list :)

~~~
adelevie
Ah! - Sorry to those that only got the login page.

